# Edita kidded day 144- sad *SEMI GRAPHIC PICS*



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Our little yearling doe NC PromisedLand RB Edita is on 142 today- actually she could be 147 or 142 as she had a 5 day heat, but Im going by the second due date.

Shes been really uncomfortable over the weekend- mostly laying down, only getting up to go find a more comfortable spot to lay down. Ligaments are softening and udder filling- I dont think she will hold on too much longer- maybe 2-3 days tops.

Shes not very big, so Im hoping for twins and not a monster single. ray: :girl: :girl: I have doeling reservations Im afraid Im not going to be able to fill with all the boys we have been having!
This is our last big kidding batch in May with just one due in June and one in July and then possibly 3 in August (1 for sure- the other 2 the jury is still out if they took or not) 
4/5 of my May kiddings we will be keeping doelings from for ourselves- out of 30 kids born here this year we are only keeping one so far :shocked: 

Anyway- back to Edita. Im hoping for girls, but a safe delivery is most important. She is petite and a young yearling.
Laurelhaven owns her littermate sister too  

I will try to get pictures of her tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Edita kidding soon! Day 142 today*

I will pray that Edita has doelings :girl: :girl: thinking pink ray: 
And that Edita will have a smooth and healthy kidding..... ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Edita kidding soon! Day 142 today*

Keep us posted on her. Sounds like you will having babies soon.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Edita kidding soon! Day 142 today*

Sounds like you'll have kids soon! :leap: Hoping she has :girl: :girl: and a healthy delivery!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Edita kidding soon! Day 142 today*

Hope she kids safely with :girl: :girl: You're about due for some girls aren't you!?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Edita kidding soon! Day 142 today*

Shes still the same today- and yes I think Im overdue for some girls! :GAAH:

I did take pictures yesterday but went to upload them and the camera is dead- and of course the charger is at the barn, so I will work on that tonight


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Edita kidding soon! Day 143 today*

So maybe tomorrow is the day for Edita
Her udder filled this evening too- its pretty tight/hard
her ligaments are barely there- but low
she was also doing a bit of baby talking to me tonight










excuse the clip job- I was so interested in what colors were showing up under all that hair I got a little carried away


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Edita kidded day 144- sad*

Edita kidded today- day 144- exactly what I was afraid of
a monster single buckling. 
I cant believe I finally got him out, he was presented beautifully, but just too big for a petite doe.
I gave Edita some banamine and going to hit her up with pen and all the other goodies. 
:sigh: 
But- she is alive- thank god, lets hope nothing tore inside. It was a VERY VERY hard delivery and I know for a fact she wouldnt have done it alone.

I do have pictures - just so I had them for size reference. I wont post them though unless people want to see him.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Edita kidded day 144- sad*

OH No, are you saying he did not make it? :?

Please post pictures of him. Have you given mom her Molasses waer and all the loving she can handle? I bet you did.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Edita kidded day 144- sad*

He was DOA- the worst part is, I know he was alive when he first started coming, because he kept trying to pull his feet back in. 
But it literally took a good 15 minutes to get him out, I dont know if the cord broke, or he literally was strangled in the canal. I was about 30 seconds away from making an emergency vet call- I thought we were going to have to take other measures to get him out. 
He finally came and I tried to revive him, but he was long gone. 
Ill upload the pictures


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Edita kidded day 144- sad*


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry. He was a very big boy. :shocked: Hey you have to be proud of yourself for saving mom. That is really want counts. :hug: Not to say the baby was not important but you saved mom and that is great. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh how terrible!! :hug: I've been sort of there and oh it hurts :tears: 

And Lori is right you did a great job saving mom :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I had a hunch for the past month or so that she was having a single- so I was prepared for this, mentally.
Edita is just not a big doe- and being a FF- I was prepared for the worst. Though the worst did NOT happen- she is alive and didnt need a C section- or any other means to get him out.

Ironically- Laurelhaven had the same thing happen with her littermate sister- a big single buck that did not survive. Hmmm- they were from a little of triplet does, so maybe there is some hope for next years kiddings for these girls!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

How sad for the little guy.  

But I'm very glad the momma is doing okay so far and you did a great job helping her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry that you lost him. But thankfully you were there to help momma and save her - that is what counts :hug:


----------



## GoatGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

:tears: :tears: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: I'm so sorry. . . he was a gorgeous one.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh gosh, thats terrible. At least you saved your doe. :hug: :hug:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of the little boy. He was beautiful. :sigh: 
You did a good job helping Edita through a difficult experience. I wish her a speedy and complete recovery. 
Please accept my condolences. :hug: 

Anna


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost him. That is sad and very scary!! Poor Edita!! If you have some Arnica (it's a homeopathic, very good stuff and cheap) that would be great to give her. I give it all my does, especially after a rough delivery. I swear it saved a Pygmy doe who had a torn uterus. Helps the tissues to heal and alleviate pain. . . just a suggestion if you can get it.

Again, so sorry!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

You did a wonderful job at saving mom. :applaud: Too bad about the buckling. :hug: 
ray: for doelings your way.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

sorry about the boy... :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Capriola- where can I get arnica? I dont have any of that on hand, but Im willing to throw anything at her that can help her out

She seems to be doing pretty well tonight considering, ate most of her grain and has been drinking and munching hay.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

OH MY GOATS!!!! that kid is literally huge!!!

at least you saved poor edita!!! she deserves a big goatie cookie! and you deserve a big hug!


----------

